# Woofer orientation and Delay question??



## randyc1 (Jul 20, 2011)

If you had 2 Subs, one next to each L,R main ( equal dist to MLP ) ...one is front firing and the other is down or side firing, would the delay time be the same ??


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Are the subs identical? This is important for stereo subs since they must play exactly in phase with one another (meaning they should be identical).

Vastly different orientations might cause some mild phasing issue to effect the final FR and/or group delay of the system, since room modes might be excited differently... hard to say without taking some actual measurements. If they are two identical stereo subs they sould probably be placed and oriented similarly to avoid any issues.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

randyc1 said:


> If you had 2 Subs, one next to each L,R main ( equal dist to MLP ) ...one is front firing and the other is down or side firing, would the delay time be the same ??


Depends. The orientation will not change the delay but, if they are not identical subs, it is possible that internal latency might be different and that, in effect, will influence delay.

Kal


----------

